# Will a Bose head unit work in a non-bose 06 Altima?



## jcrags83 (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't hook up my ipod to the nonbose head unit, so i am thinking about getting a bose unit on ebay so i can hook up the aux input converter. Will the bose head unit power my speakers?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't think so cause the radio harness connectors are different from the BOSE to the non-BOSE audio systems.


----------



## jcrags83 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks metro. I checked close up photos of the backs of both types of head units, and they're the same. The bose unit just has the extra plug-in for the satellite radio tuner, where i'll be plugging in the converter. Now I just need to know if the bose head units for the 06 have an amp built in. If so I'm good to go. If not, I'm afraid I'll have to buy an aftermaket head unit.


----------



## geacmbo (Apr 10, 2007)

jcrags83, I'm in the same dilemma as you are bro...i have the SL package on my 06 Altima and have been extensively looking out there for a product that would connect my ipod to my BOSE 6CD headunit... there is a product from USA Spec but not sure if that works on our particular BOSE headunit...also appreciate if anyone has a guide on how to pull out the unit ....Thank you


----------

